# Yay!!! Coming soon: maccosmetics.de



## user2 (Nov 17, 2005)

Wohoo!!!

Finally Germany gets a MAC HP!!! I'm so excited....


----------



## Miss_Behave (Nov 17, 2005)

WOW that's what I call good news!!! And now tell me VV: will there be online shopping aswell? that would be like birthday and x-mas together - and the death for my wallet! LOL


----------



## user2 (Nov 17, 2005)

I think so but I would be sad because I would lose all my lovely ladies that ask me for a CP (PS in German 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Miss_Behave (Nov 17, 2005)

*takes a deep breath* aaaaaahhhhhh!!! you just made my day! I always have to call the store in köln, because there's no store in kalrsruhe. but I heard they will open a counter at our breuninger in march. oh btw: the counter in Stuttgart sucks


----------



## user4 (Nov 17, 2005)

YAY VV... whoot!


----------



## KJam (Nov 17, 2005)

That would be awesome!


----------



## user2 (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_YAY VV... whoot!_

 
Yay! But I still would go to my counter...for the points we've talked about yesterday!!


----------



## mac4me! (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey Linda are you originally from Germany or no?  Just curious!


----------



## KJam (Nov 18, 2005)

I am nowhere near a counter, so this will be great for me!


----------



## user2 (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac4me!* 
_Hey Linda are you originally from Germany or no?  Just curious!_

 
Yes I am! Born and raised in Berlin, Germany!^


----------



## mac4me! (Nov 18, 2005)

I thought so!  You sure do speak and write English well!  I can barely speak english at times and thats my first language!!! lOL!


----------



## user2 (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac4me!* 
_I thought so! You sure do speak and write English well! I can barely speak english at times and thats my first language!!! lOL!_

 
Oh thanks...I'm doing my best!
I had a Naturally Eccentric makeover some months ago, the guy who did my MU was from L.A. and he had a hard time speaking German so we switched to English and we had a blast!!
But I have to give some props to Specktra...I learned so many words and phrases here...!
Plus: I watch a lot of movies and TV shows in their original version (The OC and Lost) so that's a great training too


----------



## makeupbysarab (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Behave* 

 
_*takes a deep breath* aaaaaahhhhhh!!! you just made my day! I always have to call the store in köln, because there's no store in kalrsruhe. but I heard they will open a counter at our breuninger in march. oh btw: the counter in Stuttgart sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're right, the counter in Stuttgart sucks, I go there because I live here, but I don't like it...


----------

